# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Little arrow on left in iPhone mail screen?

## Bart -my real name-

Does anyone know what that little arrow means to the left of the first email on the list?

It seemingly appeared on its own, and now when I open the email, the only thing that is visible are all the people on the "To:" line.  The body of the email is no longer there.

What does it mean?
How did it get there?
How can I make the body of the email reappear?

Thanks!

----------


## JEK

It means your battery is low, please recharge.

----------


## JEK

Try a hard restart and report back.

----------


## george

it indicates the email was forwarded

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Thanks all.  The hard restart worked.

I'll remember that trick in the future.

----------


## NHDiane

George, that's what I thought too.  That arrow doesn't have anything to do with the battery does it??

----------


## JEK

Not the arrow on the menu bar next to the battery %

----------


## george

> Not the arrow on the menu bar next to the battery %



right, but Bart was asking about the arrow next to the first email on the list, which indicates the message was forwarded   :Wink:  
the arrow next to the battery indicates ipod is playing in the background. If it's there and ipod is not playing, you need to restart the iphone to get rid of it...

----------


## NHDiane

What George said....

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Yep on all fronts!

I never realized the link between "forward" and the "arrow" before, so I thought my missing message problem was related to the arrow.

----------

